
I Don't Give a Shit About Licensing - craigkerstiens
https://www.rdegges.com/2016/i-dont-give-a-shit-about-licensing/
======
brianwawok
So companies sell fortune 500 companies pieces of software that, for millions
of dollars, scan all deps and recursive deps right on your CI server. They
fail the build if a rule trips.

Kind of dumb, but accidently including GPL code in your codebase can be a
billion dollar mistake.

If you have no assets who cares. If you have a billion dollar company you
should care.

